# Toro Flex 2100 Fair Price?



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

This Toro flex 2100 looks to be in very good shape and I have heard rave reviews on this site for it. The seller is asking $2500. Assuming it passes inspection in person what price do you all think is fair?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ortho-Doc said:


> This Toro flex 2100 looks to be in very good shape and I have heard rave reviews on this site for it. The seller is asking $2500. Assuming it passes inspection in person what price do you all think is fair?


Holy 14-blade reel Batman! That one's got all the gear on it for sure. It looks like it was setup as a greens (vs. tees/collars) unit in it's past life. The 14-blade reel is actually a negative if you plan on using it for heights over .125" and I believe the Flex units are limited to .500" HoC with the groomers mounted. There are a few Flex owners on here that can detail what's involved with going higher than .500.

As far as the price, that's going to depend on your intended use. It's ready to go if you're mowing a putting green. If you want to mow at 5/8"-3/4"+, I think there are better machines for that.


----------



## Logan200TCP (Apr 9, 2020)

The price is a little high with those hours and the year.
See if you can chisel $300 - $400 off.

There is a lot of reel life left on the machine and the groomers are an added expense.
While the light kit doesn't necessarily add value for you, it should be considered an extra cost.

And yes, the 14 blades will be an issue if you aren't cutting at greens height.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I really appreciate the input. I would feel ok paying $2000 in this condition. My zoysia lawn is flat but the .5 inch max HOC makes me nervous. Is there any workaround to get a higher HOC?



Logan200TCP said:


> The price is a little high with those hours and the year.
> See if you can chisel $300 - $400 off.
> 
> There is a lot of reel life left on the machine and the groomers are an added expense.
> ...


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Yes any Baroness reel mower or a Toro GM1600-Toro GM 1000


----------



## Logan200TCP (Apr 9, 2020)

Ortho-Doc said:


> I really appreciate the input. I would feel ok paying $2000 in this condition. My zoysia lawn is flat but the .5 inch max HOC makes me nervous. Is there any workaround to get a higher HOC?


Not with the current configuration.
With money, install an 8 blade reel.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

You can take the groomer off and use the high HOC brackets to get it to cut higher.

Having said that, I thought when I bought mine I was going to mow about .75 so I wanted to have the high HOC kit.

That all quickly changed and I now mow about 0.45.

I had a 14 blade on the one I had and that was definitely a limiting factor. Even when you change the FOC on the side I think it says the highest for the 14 blade is like 0.15 or something like that.

If you can get a great overall mower, then you can change to an 8 blade reel. Factory 8 blade reels on a Flex are super rare, and I just happened to find one.

I think a Flex with an 8 blade is the best of all worlds unless you want to cut ~0.25 and then I would get an 11 blade. Even with an 11 blade if memory serves me correct the Toro says on the FOC adjustment that 11 blade gets to you 0.19 or something like that.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Sounds like I am best off continuing my search for a reel mower. The consensus seems to be that the Toro greensmaster 1000 or 1600 is the best overall package for my needs. I'm glad I checked with this group before I dropped 2k because I think this mower's HOC would have been too low for my lawn. I'd like the flexibility of cutting up to 1" in my lawn and this mower is clearly not what I need. After searching for a year if I don't find a good used 1000 or 1600 I will likely suck it up and buy a swardman.


----------



## ZoysiaBoysia (Jun 22, 2021)

@Ortho-Doc What did you end up purchasing?


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I ended up with an 1 1 blade John Deere 220SL. Love it!



ZoysiaBoysia said:


> @Ortho-Doc What did you end up purchasing?


----------

